# Reemplazo C5198 y A1941



## lisandroaray (May 19, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foro!!!
Tengo una planta de sonido marca (Jensen) power plus 840 watts, la cual usa 8 salidas, se le quemaron 4, que son la  A1941 y C5198, como no conseguí la original entonces la reemplace por la C4467 y A1102 quedo fina, pero duró aproximadamente día y medio sonando y se volvieron a quemar, el problema es que no consigo la original...
Quisiera reemplazarlas por la D209L o D718 que son de mayor potencia me gustaria saber sus opiniones y sugerencias amigo del foro..
saludos agradecido de antemano!


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2018)

Una planta?(vegetal, fábrica) tal vez sea un amplificador de sonido......
Digo eliminaste la causa de la rotura? investigaste porque se daño la primera vez? si no eliminaste las causas es muy probable que se vuelva a romper.
Los transistores que pusiste son adecuados? como hiciste para escogerlos? comparaste las hojas de datos?
Verificaste el resto del material?
La carga es la adecuada?


----------



## lisandroaray (May 20, 2018)

mis saludos amigo pandacba!
En efecto el aparato es un amplificador de sonido, desconozco las causas de la rotura, estuve revisando el circuito pude detectar que los que tenía dañados eran las cuatro salida... como disponía de los transistores pese a que son de menor amperaje y voltaje eso los compare con la hoja de datos se los coloque y funcionó por poco tiempo ... ahora por eso mi pregunta si puedo colocar los transistor D209L que son de mayor voltaje y amperaje?.. ya también los verifique con la hoja de datos..


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2018)

Si, pero si no has determinado la causa de las roturas anteriores es muy probable que vuelvas a tener daños,
Has buscado el manual de servicio o al menos el esquema del equipo?
Te has fijado que no tengas voltaje en la linea de parlantes con la entrada en cortocircuito? has comprobado que la corriente de reposo este en el valor adecuado?


----------



## josco (May 24, 2018)

Solucionaste el problema? hay un detalle en los transistores que usaste como reemplazo, son de menor amperaje y disipan menos potencia. el reemplazo debe ser casi siempre por transistores de mayores caracteriscas en caso de no haber los originales. yo como reemplazo uso 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 pero hay que cuidar que no sean piratas .por que si son malos es perdida de dinero. otra cosa estos son fisicamente mas grandes habria que ver si hay espacio para ellos. otra cosa no solo hay que cambiar los malos de la salida de potencia hay que revisar casi todo en el canal malo a veces al dañarse los de potecia se dañan o quedan con alteraciones los drivers de estos.  espero te sea de ayuda. saludos.


----------

